# Making an East Cape Fury a sub 6" boat



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have decided that a Fury would be the boat that best suits my needs, only if I can keep it sub 6". I want a boat that can handle the rough ICW waters that I have to run in Northeast Florida, but also float shallow enough to fish where I need to go. It seems that the Fury can fit that bill. On the ECC website it lists the boat as a 5-9 inch draft, obviously depending on rigging and load. My question is, how do you hit the low end of that range?

I plan on running a 60 E-Tec or 60 Suzuki(I love E-Tecs, but feel that the extra weight saved on the Suzuki may be beneficial, but I am not sure if 11 lbs. will make a noticeable difference). I will also be running a center console and prefer a jumpseat. Would it make a difference to run a non-jumpseat and use a yeti or similar cooler in its' place or would there be no real advantage? I will be running a 24v trolling motor, but I will be using lithium ion deep cycle batteries for power and also for a cranking battery and to run electronics. I am hoping the weight saved on batteries alone will help me hit my draft mark. Other add-ons will include front casting platform, jack plate, lowrance hds-7 unit and possibly the removable lean post that ECC offers for their center console models.

Any advice/input would be very helpful and also would be greatly appreciated. 

I appreciate you in advance, 
Boney


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Going to be difficult to obtain minimal draft with all the options you want.
The more you bolt on, the more the hull weighs, the more depth it'll need to float.
Go for a test ride, see how much the hull settles each time a person steps aboard.
You'll be able to calculate for yourself if the Fury will fill your needs.
Give them a call, set up a test ride, find out if it can be done without stripping the hull bare.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Use a jacked-up jackplate.. and if you get a "shallow water anchor" definitely get a wang anchor or something along the lines of that..


----------



## colin76regan (Oct 25, 2011)

Ain't gonna happen. Sub 6? if the site and kevin says 6-9" then that means the 6" rating is a completely stripped, likely kevlar hull. Not bashing here, I'm a fan of the boat and the maker, but sub 6 in that boat seems unrealistic. I'm sure the ecc crew will chime in or even PM you. If I may ask, why the need for sub 6? Take out a dollar bill, that's 6".... It's pretty damn skinny.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Going to have to agree with the above posts.
You coukd always have custom bags made in the hull that hold helium lol


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

That will be tough. You may could do it with out the cap and liner. Just a hand laid front and rear deck with a tiller motor.


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

> Going to have to agree with the above posts.
> You coukd always have custom bags made in the hull that hold helium lol


I believe that is currently an option for a Chittum Skiff...


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

> > Going to have to agree with the above posts.
> > You coukd always have custom bags made in the hull that hold helium lol
> 
> 
> I believe that is currently an option for a Chittum Skiff...


will also be in my boat when i finish it


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Where in NE Florida are you? I'm in NE Florida and I can run in 5" and float in 6" and its not needed up here. The fury is a perfect skiff for this area. You should call ECC to answer your questions correctly. I assume you will have to order one without a liner....but why do that?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Where in NE Florida are you? I'm in NE Florida and I can run in 5" and float in 6" and its not needed up here. The fury is a perfect skiff for this area. You should call ECC to answer your questions correctly. I assume you will have to order one without a liner....but why do that?



Not true. ;D   hey.....just kidding because I know.your dolphin can swim that skinny... 

Carbon kelvar barebones FURY tiller with 40hp.....yeah it can be done but not LOADED!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I can tell you it was a bad day when I discovered it could run skinnier than it could float. Carbon fiber, vacuum bagged, Kevlar blah blah blah is still heavy as shit when you are stuck alone on a mud flat.


----------



## flatsmaster22 (Feb 24, 2007)

I hate to break this to you but that's probably not going to happen. I'm running a HB professional which HB says drafts 4 1/2'' and im closer to 7" with all the add on's.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is a tiller Fury with 60hp etech, I'm not sure what the deadrise is on that hull but I would say she is floating in about 6" with no body on it, no console, etc, etc. I would say it's a true 7"-8" boat. If it has 0 deadrise then the front will hit before the back. Sweet boats though!








[/img]


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I believe you are looking for something that doesn't exist. A boat to handle the rough ICW, have all the options you want, AND fish in sub 6" is just not going to happen, Fury or any other boat.

Get the Fury. Rig it the way you want being conscious of the weight you are adding and you will be happy!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

My skiff does well in the nastiest bend of the ICW up here and it's only 15'10 ". Driving skill plays a big role. The fury is much bigger than my little skiff. It should do just fine. In my opinion the best rides for north east Florida ICW are the maverick master angler, ECC vantage/fury,pathfinder/fusion and the yellowfin bay


----------



## greenemat (Jun 20, 2012)

That 24volt trolling motor will need a lot more water than 6 inches.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> My skiff does well in the nastiest bend of the ICW up here and it's only 15'10 ". Driving skill plays a big role. The fury is much bigger than my little skiff. It should do just fine. In my opinion the best rides for north east Florida ICW are the maverick master angler, ECC vantage/fury,pathfinder/fusion and the yellowfin bay



YOU FORGOT THE BEST SKIFF ON THE MARKET MY FRIEND!!!!!!
THE  VENGEANCE WILL OUT FISH THE FURY ANY DAY 
THE VENGEANCE IS MORE STABLE 
WAY BETTER IN THE ROUGH CONDITION
AND FLOATS MORE SHALLOW ;D

I HAVE BEEN ON 
2 FURY
2 VENTAGE
2 IPB
BEFORE I GOT MY BT VENGEANCE AND I WILL NEVER LOOK BACK.
BEFORE YOU SPEND 30+ K FISH ALL OF THEM AND THEN MAKE YOUR DECISION


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input. I really appreciate it. I guess I may have been wishfully thinking trying to put the Fury into the sub 6" category.

I know that Northeast Florida isn't completely shallow and most boats drafting 7-10" will work well, but there are a few spots that you have to go through 4-5" of water to get to some MUCH deeper holes. It can probably be done poling a boat with a ~7" draft boat sliding through the mud.

CasaCola, You own a Dolphin Renegade, correct? What reasons kept that boat off of the list of boats that you recommended for this area?!

Thanks again to everyone for their opinions/input!
Boney


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I left it off because I didn't want to sound biased. It does everything I need it to. It's bare bones, has little storage but is well constructed, runs shallow, poles easy, is very dry and is good on fuel. Out of all my spots there is only one creek that has a mudflat that I need to cross that is around 7" deep at low tide. I always think that a bay boat with a draft around 12" would be ideal for this area because you could fish the creeks in the morning and head to the near shore reefs in the afternoon. Big boat traffic,rough ICW conditions and the ability to take more than two friends do make one desire a larger boat. The Sheaffer 239v really has my attention right now.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

Boney,

Whats your specific draft need? 

2 adults one on poling platform and the other on the bow

1 adult on bow (tm)

1 adult at helm

3 adults 


Reason why I ask is I am not sure if you fish by yourself or not.  I tend to fish by myself and measured the draft on the one that I wet tested with a guy at the helm and then again when him on the bow.  It is a pretty cool little boat.


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Mogan Master,

I am looking for something that is 6-7 inches or less with fuel, 2 guys and gear. I do a lot of fishing/scouting by myself on a trolling motor and fish with my tournament partner on the trolling motor with myself on the front deck and my partner fishing from midship. When we are fishing too skinny for the trolling motor or we need the extra stealth I will be on the poling platform and my partner on the bow.

The reason why I need the shallow draft is to get across some skinny water to get to my fishing spots. I don't do a lot of super skinny fishing, just need to traverse the skinny.

Thank you in advance for your input,
Boney


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's what you're looking for........
Chittumskiffs.com


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I run a Shadowcast 16 in Jacksonville and it is amazing for low tide sightfishing and anything ICW but I have taken it a few times to the north jettys and its doable but it def not ideal. I'm more in to sight fishing then tournament or jetties fishing. But if I was I would get a panga they can take any chop and still float almost as shallow as my boat but poling it would be a whole other story with that huge sail in the front... I mean bow. I herd from many people that the maverck 18 is the boat to have for shallow water and rough crossing if you got deep enough pockets


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Boney have you been on/fished a Fury yet? If not you need to get out on the water on one. Everyones idea of a sub 6 inch boat is different.

I am pretty sure there are some Furys up in your area.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

Boney,

When I wet tested a Fury I measured the draft from the bottom of the transom to the water line with a measuring tape. I am not sure how much lower the bottom of the boat was from the bottom of the transom. I believe it is a 4 degree boat. My boat goes another 4" but I have 13 degrees. 

That being said it was roughly 6.5" with one guy at the helm and sub 5" at the transom when the one guy was on the bow.  I measured those two depths since I fish by myself mostly and wanted to know the draft when at the helm and when I was on the bow.  That boat had an etec 60, TM, cc, jump seat. (no JP or PP) I am not sure what it would run in since the owner was new to boating and new to the Fury and was really nervous aout being in 2' of water.

Good luck.  Definitely a nice little boat though.


----------

